# Lets talk skin tone.



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

I have trouble accepting the fact that I'm darker than most people.
I don't know if this is an issue for anyone else, but culturally being lighter is seen as better. How do you feel about this?
I don't even like going to get new foundations or concealers cause I feel bad when its darker than I'd like to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm jealous of girls with fair skin tones.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

I hear ya!

I'm nc43 and wish i was an nc35. I used to like my skin tone a lot and it never used to bother me but then a few relatives kept picking on the fact that if i was fairer i would've been prettier and that i shouldn't used dark blushes/ bronzers because it'll make me darker blah blah blah. I used to brush it off but now i wish i can go lighter..i've become self conscious about it too.
It is down to culture..they like fairer skin..


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I hear ya!

I'm nc43 and wish i was an nc35. I used to like my skin tone a lot and it never used to bother me but then a few relatives kept picking on the fact that if i was fairer i would've been prettier and that i shouldn't used dark blushes/ bronzers because it'll make me darker blah blah blah. I used to brush it off but now i wish i can go lighter..i've become self conscious about it too.
It is down to culture..they like fairer skin.._

 
Yeah. I'm really self conscious. I wish I was like NC35 too. I'd be way happier. I don't get why being darker is such a bad thing. :/
I wish they didn't drill that into our heads.


----------



## ICandi (Dec 20, 2009)

I love being a chocolate gal and I wouldn't change it if I had the oppertunity to. I blame society for drilling into ppls heads that lighter skin=better.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Yeah. I'm really self conscious. I wish I was like NC35 too. I'd be way happier. *I don't get why being darker is such a bad thing*. :/
I wish they didn't drill that into our heads._

 
It's not.
I do know however that a lot of the Filipino kids who went to my grade school made a big deal of it.  I don't think the Hispanic kids cared, as far as I know none of the black kids cared, and most of the white kids seemed to care either (some did).
I remember there was this project in 7th grade where we had to find someone in the class who had the skin tone closest to our own (I understood the intent of the it, but all in all it was just a dumb project and just begging to start something).  It turns out that a Filipina girl and I were each other's closest matches.  She couldn't stand that because I was the darkest person in the class.  She found someone else and swore up and down that I was just wrong in assuming that we should be partners for the project.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 20, 2009)

I am NC43/NC45 and when I was younger I really hated the fact that I was dark(er) and that I had dark hair.  Part of this had to do with the fact that I grew up (in Canada) in a predominantly white community, attending schools with mainly white students, and part of it had to do with what you guys have mentioned: the cultural privileging of fairness (even) among Indians.  Aside from that, given that I'm primarily attracted to white guys, as a teenager I often assumed they were attracted to white women ('cause nobody asked me out)  ... so being darker often seemed like a terrible misfortune.

As I have gotten a bit older however, I have come to be more comfortable in my skin (so to speak). In part, I have shifted my attention from light skinned (physical) role models (I was and still am a huge Pamela Anderson fan) to darker skinned women of different races and colours. I've also shifted my role models as a whole, coming to understand that beauty is not just about one's appearance and I've cultivated other parts of myself to (hopefully) make myself whole.

Plus there have been some benefits: 
I've enjoyed not having to tan (unlike my lighter counterparts) to "get a bit of colour" in the summer. I have come to understand that my features are unique (in a relatively white community), and that yes, white boys do like brown girls...and vice versa. (There's a great Facebook group for this).  
I'm sure one could critique exoticization here...but I'll take the bad with the good.

The point to this tirade is that there is beauty in all races, "colours", cultures etc. Maybe it's age (I'm 27 now) or maybe it's something else, but I love the colour of my skin.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_It's not.
I do know however that a lot of the Filipino kids who went to my grade school made a big deal of it.  I don't think the Hispanic kids cared, as far as I know none of the black kids cared, and most of the white kids seemed to care either (some did).
I remember there was this project in 7th grade where we had to find someone in the class who had the skin tone closest to our own (I understood the intent of the it, but all in all it was just a dumb project and just begging to start something).  It turns out that a Filipina girl and I were each other's closest matches.  She couldn't stand that because I was the darkest person in the class.  She found someone else and swore up and down that I was just wrong in assuming that we should be partners for the project._

 
Wow, well family are the ones that sort of make it a huge issue. My family point it out a lot when we get darker in a bad way. Making us self conscious about it. I don't think I'd ever do that to my kids, but even as a child I had a friend that sort of moved in with us when we were kids and she was white. And she swung on my swingset and told me I couldn't have a turn because I was "black". And that kind of scarred me for life. I ran inside of my house crying asking my mom if I was white lmao. To which she responded "you're just a different shade of white"
She was trying to cheer me up, but yeah it still gets to me even now.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Plus there have been some benefits: 
I've enjoyed not having to tan (unlike my lighter counterparts) to "get a bit of colour" in the summer._

 
I try to stay out of the sun as much as possible...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Wow, well family are the ones that sort of make it a huge issue. My family point it out a lot when we get darker in a bad way. Making us self conscious about it. I don't think I'd ever do that to my kids, but even as a child I had a friend that sort of moved in with us when we were kids and she was white. And she swung on my swingset and told me I couldn't have a turn because I was "black". And that kind of scarred me for life. I ran inside of my house crying asking my mom if I was white lmao. To which she responded "you're just a different shade of white"
She was trying to cheer me up, but yeah it still gets to me even now._

 
I was told by some of my friends once that I couldn't play with them because my Skipper was black, but that didn't stop me from playing with black Barbies or Skippers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sure it stung for a little while, but I knew the dynamics of our little group enough that I threatened to take back a birthday present and made one of the other girls cry.  Hahaha.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 20, 2009)

I may have a different view of this issue, because I'm a NC15/20 and a lot of times I wish I had darker skin! And not just tan skin, but reeeeeeally dark. I think Indian women and African American women have the most beautiful skin and they can pull off all those great bright colors! (I just look like a clown, although I'll keep at it! haha). At this point I have a lot of people who say my skin is too light, but honestly I'd rather have beautiful skin in 30 years not well-tanned leather! I wear sunscreen every day (even winter) and don't stay out in the sun too long. So although I can't relate to the posters above with having trouble while growing up, I have had people tell me my skin tone/color should be different.

But I think its just about working with what you were born with and finding the beauty in it! Grass is always greener on the other side I think sometimes.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I try to stay out of the sun as much as possible..._

 
I just try to stay out of hot areas.  If it's sunny, but not hot, I might go out and lounge about, but if it's sunny and hot... I run for either shade, a stone building, or a basement.

The one thing I'm not used to though is having to live with an eternal summer.  I'm used to having seasons and my skin tone would change through out the year.  But now, it's like there are 2 seasons: summer and not-quite summer... and the sun and heat just never seem to go away.
I was putting on my makeup last night and realized that my summer foundation was still the stuff that I'm using in what is supposed to be winter.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I just try to stay out of hot areas.  If it's sunny, but not hot, I might go out and lounge about, but if it's sunny and hot... I run for either shade, a stone building, or a basement.

The one thing I'm not used to though is having to live with an eternal summer.  I'm used to having seasons and my skin tone would change through out the year.  But now, it's like there are 2 seasons: summer and not-quite summer... and the sun and heat just never seem to go away.
I was putting on my makeup last night and realized that my summer foundation was still the stuff that I'm using in what is supposed to be winter._

 
I try to avoid any chance of tanning. I might go outside but I won't go to a place that will be held outdoors unless it's the night time.
And I live in florida so its pretty much the same here...


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I may have a different view of this issue, because I'm a NC15/20 and a lot of times I wish I had darker skin! And not just tan skin, but reeeeeeally dark. I think Indian women and African American women have the most beautiful skin and they can pull off all those great bright colors! (I just look like a clown, although I'll keep at it! haha). At this point I have a lot of people who say my skin is too light, but honestly I'd rather have beautiful skin in 30 years not well-tanned leather! I wear sunscreen every day (even winter) and don't stay out in the sun too long. So although I can't relate to the posters above with having trouble while growing up, I have had people tell me my skin tone/color should be different.

But I think its just about working with what you were born with and finding the beauty in it! Grass is always greener on the other side I think sometimes._

 
I think the opposite, I find that any color fair people wear tends to look gorgeous.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 20, 2009)

It's odd because darker skinned people see fairer as better but fair skinned people lust after the perfect tan


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think that having darker skin is a bad thing at all. It's a shame that some people in your life have put that in your head. I'm NW45 and I am extremely happy with my beautiful and healthy brown skin. I love being able to wear pretty much any colour imaginable, the contrast of bright colour against my skin, the variations of colour/tones in my skin, and just knowing that it's my own unique colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that the sooner you just accept your skin tone the and get rid of those crazy notions that lighter is better - the happier you will be. Seriously, life is just wayyyyyy too short to worry about something like that and you are beautiful how you are. Each one of us is beautiful in the skin we are in >_<

It's funny, living here in Australia I get so many comments all the time from light skinned people about how they wish that they had _my_ skin tone. Being bronzed/tanned here is very popular so dark skinned people are envied. People are risking cancer and turning into oompa loompas at spray tanning salons - just to get darker. Then on the other end - we have people spending big bucks on skin lighteners because they want to be farer. I think that having healthy skin should be the goal.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_It's odd because darker skinned people see fairer as better but fair skinned people lust after the perfect tan_

 
I've never met a guy that likes darker skin tones.
That's just me though...


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I don't think that having darker skin is a bad thing at all. It's a shame that some people in your life have put that in your head. I'm NW45 and I am extremely happy with my beautiful and healthy brown skin. I love being able to wear pretty much any colour imaginable, the contrast of bright colour against my skin, the variations of colour/tones in my skin, and just knowing that it's my own unique colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that the sooner you just accept your skin tone the and get rid of those crazy notions that lighter is better - the happier you will be. Seriously, life is just wayyyyyy too short to worry about something like that and you are beautiful how you are. Each one of us is beautiful in the skin we are in >_<

It's funny, living here in Australia I get so many comments all the time from light skinned people about how they wish that they had my skin tone. Being bronzed/tanned here is very popular so dark skinned people are envied. People are risking cancer and turning into oompa loompas at spray tanning salons - just to get darker. Then on the other end - we have people spending big bucks on skin lighteners because they want to be farer. I think that having healthy skin should be the goal._

 
Haha. My bestfriend is australian and she says she wishes she was as tan as me. And my boyfriend is also australian and says he loves it. I don't know, I just wish I was comfortable with the skin I was in.


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_*I've never met a guy that likes darker skin tones.
That's just me though...*_

 
Exactly, that's just YOU! Your lack of self-esteem is so evident it's see-through. If you do not like yourself how could you expect any guy to like you? Love yourself first, everything about yourself, from the inside-out; and work on the things you do not like. Unfortunately, your skin tone is not something you can do much about unless you want to look like those celebrities who has gotten their skinned bleached and now look like something that came crawling out of the toilet. If so, then be my guest! Just please post pictures as I love a good laugh.

People need to develop a tough skin. I'm tired of hearing about "society" puncturing one's self esteem and image. Sure, that's true but you can't go through life blaming all your issues and insecurities on everyone but yourself. Accept how God made you, love you and be satisfied. It's just skin people, it's just skin!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyway, to answer this; I love my skin, love being a Black woman, love everything about myself. I think people should stop this woe is me, wah-wah crap and start loving themselves too. I don't know, I guess I'm just tired of all this moaning and whining. I'm tired of people, period lol. 

It's funny though, some people are just never happy no matter what. I'm sure if you were a lighter complexion you would then be complaining about wanting to be darker, tis is life. Some people tend to want what they can't have...opposites attract. There would not be so many tanning salons if that were not the case. Anyhow, good luck sulking in misery. A good therapist may be able to help you; book an appointment. I wish you the best, I sincerely do!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Dec 21, 2009)

I love my complexion and I wouldn't change it for the world!!
I can wear pretty much any and every color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems like you have a self-esteem issue.
Hopefully you'll become more excepting of yourself.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Haha. My bestfriend is australian and she says she wishes she was as tan as me. And my boyfriend is also australian and says he loves it. I don't know, I just wish I was comfortable with the skin I was in._

 
I hope that you will be one day! I don't think that anything that any of us have to say is going to suddenly change your mind but hopefully you can see that there are beautiful people of all skin tones all around you and although you might not be happy with your own skin it does not stop those who care about you from thinking you are beautiful. It's all in your head.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_People need to develop a tough skin. I'm tired of hearing about "society" puncturing one's self esteem and image. Sure, that's true but you can't go through life blaming all your issues and insecurities on everyone but yourself. Accept how God made you, love you and be satisfied. It's just skin people, it's just skin!_

 
I agree with the "society" part.
It's not just "society's fault" if you're over there thinking it too. IT'S YOU!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi joy, i see your avatar and i think you are a beautiful girl, if its worth anything. 

i can totally understand the skintone issue. sometimes, i wish i had fairer skin but thats because i want to go blonde lol and im only a nc20-25 which is in the middle, so its not as extreme as you, but we have to embrace what we have and learn to love it, or we will never be happy. my mom uses whitening creams and my sister is heading into that direction as well. i also see on tv how a lot of darker skinned woman suddenly become lighter which i find a little sad in this world.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I try to stay out of the sun as much as possible..._

 
I don't go out and bake on the beach, but I don't avoid the sun either. I wear sunscreen and enjoy my colour year round.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I've never met a guy that likes darker skin tones.
That's just me though..._

 
Really? I can introduce you to entire Facebook groups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For what it's worth, based on your avatar I would not have assumed you were NC42.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_Anyway, to answer this; I love my skin, love being a Black woman, love everything about myself. I think people should stop this woe is me, wah-wah crap and start loving themselves too. I don't know, I guess I'm just tired of all this moaning and whining. I'm tired of people, period lol. 

It's funny though, some people are just never happy no matter what. I'm sure if you were a lighter complexion you would then be complaining about wanting to be darker, tis is life. Some people tend to want what they can't have...opposites attract. There would not be so many tanning salons if that were not the case. Anyhow, good luck sulking in misery. A good therapist may be able to help you; book an appointment. I wish you the best, I sincerely do!_

 
I get that you're trying to make a point, but you really don't have to be so harsh. I'm glad that you love the skin you're in. I just wanted to know if anyone else felt the same way I do. And I want to be able to accept that. I am young though. I'm pretty sure I have a lot of growing up to do before I patch up every insecurity I have. So thanks but no thanks...


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I hope that you will be one day! I don't think that anything that any of us have to say is going to suddenly change your mind but hopefully you can see that there are beautiful people of all skin tones all around you and although you might not be happy with your own skin it does not stop those who care about you from thinking you are beautiful. It's all in your head. 



_

 
Haha I know. I don't care about other peoples skin tone, it's only me. It's weird because I look at the number rather than the actual shade.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 21, 2009)

My family always made remarks about me being too pale, back when I used to never go out in the sun and still made remarks about me being too dark when I would come back from vacation or the beaches. I think they just make these remarks just to criticize for lack of anything else to say.   

It's a big thing with the Asian culture at least to be as fair as possible and I know a lot of girls that fall for this fair=beautiful stuff and I can see why they might think that but I don't think it is healthy. I was lucky enough not to fall for that because you are born with the skin tone you are born with, so you might as well embrace it.

My family no longer criticizes me about my skintone, probably because I've covered up most of my limbs with tattoos that now they are more preoccupied with criticizing that


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Really? I can introduce you to entire Facebook groups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For what it's worth, based on your avatar I would not have assumed you were NC42._

 
You should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and haha yeah lighting I guess. I don't look that dark but I'm a bit tanner in person


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I get that you're trying to make a point, but you really don't have to be so harsh. I'm glad that you love the skin you're in. I just wanted to know if anyone else felt the same way I do. And I want to be able to accept that. I am young though. I'm pretty sure I have a lot of growing up to do before I patch up every insecurity I have. So thanks but no thanks..._

 
Take this as you will. I don't think I was "harsh" but then again I guess the truth hurts?...If you're harsh on yourself about hating the skin you're in then I can't comprehend how anything can be anymore harsh than that! Ha. The irony. I'm young as well, but that's not a valid excuse anymore than society supposedly knocking you down to the point of belittling yourself. Little girl, have a great night  I came to this side of the forum expecting to see makeup on darker skinned women and this is what I get lol. I'm done!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_My family always made remarks about me being too pale, back when I used to never go out in the sun and still made remarks about me being too dark when I would come back from vacation or the beaches. I think they just make these remarks just to criticize for lack of anything else to say.   

It's a big thing with the Asian culture at least to be as fair as possible and I know a lot of girls that fall for this fair=beautiful stuff and I can see why they might think that but I don't think it is healthy. I was lucky enough not to fall for that because you are born with the skin tone you are born with, so you might as well embrace it.

My family no longer criticizes me about my skintone, probably because I've covered up most of my limbs with tattoos that now they are more preoccupied with criticizing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is a pretty big thing with the asian culture although I'm not east asian haha.
I should just do what you did, and get tattoos


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_Take this as you will. I don't think I was "harsh" but then again I guess the truth hurts?...If you're harsh on yourself about hating the skin you're in then I can't comprehend how anything can be anymore harsh than that! Ha. The irony. I'm young as well, but that's not a valid excuse anymore than society supposedly knocking you down to the point of belittling yourself. Little girl, have a great night  I came to this side of the forum expecting to see makeup on darker skinned women and this is what I get lol. I'm done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never said I hated it, I just said sometimes it's hard accepting it. I love the culture, because I see it as exotic, and I like my features. I was just asking if other people had the same issue, which you certainly do not. So thanks but I don't really need a lecture, nor am I trying to be rude. Bye.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_Exactly, that's just YOU! Your lack of self-esteem is so evident it's see-through._

 
I personally felt attacked by this... Even if that wasn't your intent.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_Anyway, to answer this; I love my skin, love being a Black woman, love everything about myself. I think people should stop this woe is me, wah-wah crap and start loving themselves too. *I don't know, I guess I'm just tired of all this moaning and whining. I'm tired of people, period lol*. 

It's funny though, some people are just never happy no matter what. I'm sure if you were a lighter complexion you would then be complaining about wanting to be darker, tis is life. Some people tend to want what they can't have...opposites attract. There would not be so many tanning salons if that were not the case. Anyhow, good luck sulking in misery. A good therapist may be able to help you; book an appointment. I wish you the best, I sincerely do!_

 
Look, I know you might be exhausted by this kind of topic, but there are some people who really need a place to go to talk about these things and criticizing them because you feel a-ok isn't going to help them get the things off their chest that they've been needing to discuss.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 21, 2009)

Joygasm,
If you go into the Deep Thoughts forum and do a search, you might be able to turn up some similar topics with the search function and read up on what people have said in those threads.  It might be a nice resource.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 21, 2009)

There were times I wished I was a wee bit lighter but it was all because of a dude and his self hatred (he hated he was part black basically, long story) and I got caught up in it.  But I'm proud to be black.  The whole skin color thing can be so confusing.  Especially when you go into a drugstore (I totally get your embarrassment buying foundation, they don't make it easy on us) and you only see lighter shades and get frustrated.  I think we should all feel blessed though for MAC and other lines recognizing our skin tone and making foundations for everyone.  I don't think you being upset means you lack self esteem over all, sometimes it's just a bump in the road, like how one little thing made me start thinking about it. I find my life to be so much easier when I try to focus on just being me and ignore confining to what people think is acceptable for my culture now a days.  I think my biggest hurdle is the hair thing, even when I showed people my real hair they still bugged me about not wearing it out even though I'm like, "extensions, lace fronts this is me.."  I found myself wondering just why can't be just be who we are without others saying we should be lighter should do this and that.  Ugh.  Sometimes it's just better to block it all out.


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Look, I know you might be exhausted by this kind of topic, but there are some people who really need a place to go to talk about these things and criticizing them because you feel a-ok isn't going to help them get the things off their chest that they've been needing to discuss._

 

You don't merit a response, I can't take anyone who makes a comment like this serious---"...*but if it's sunny and hot... I run for either shade, a stone building, or a basement*." 

Really, the sun is that serious? You two seem to suffer from the same problem. Borderline bats. Hide from daylight. Take care, ladies.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_There were times I wished I was a wee bit lighter but it was all because of a dude and his self hatred (he hated he was part black basically, long story) and I got caught up in it.  But I'm proud to be black.  The whole skin color thing can be so confusing.  Especially when you go into a drugstore (I totally get your embarrassment buying foundation, they don't make it easy on us) and you only see lighter shades and get frustrated.  I think we should all feel blessed though for MAC and other lines recognizing our skin tone and making foundations for everyone.  I don't think you being upset means you lack self esteem over all, sometimes it's just a bump in the road, like how one little thing made me start thinking about it. I find my life to be so much easier when I try to focus on just being me and ignore confining to what people think is acceptable for my culture now a days.  I think my biggest hurdle is the hair thing, even when I showed people my real hair they still bugged me about not wearing it out even though I'm like, "extensions, lace fronts this is me.."  I found myself wondering just why can't be just be who we are without others saying we should be lighter should do this and that.  Ugh.  Sometimes it's just better to block it all out._

 
I really like what you said, it honestly makes me think about things differently. I like the fact that you said its about being an individual, because I didn't really think of it that way. I feel like I can relate to a lot of what you said, and it sort of helps me look at the positive of it.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_You don't merit a response, I can't take anyone who makes a comment like this serious---"...*but if it's sunny and hot... I run for either shade, a stone building, or a basement*." 

Really, the sun is that serious? You two seem to suffer from the same problem. Borderline bats. Hide from daylight. Take care, ladies._

 
And you seem to suffer from arrogance.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_You don't merit a response, I can't take anyone who makes a comment like this serious---"...*but if it's sunny and hot... I run for either shade, a stone building, or a basement*." 

Really, the sun is that serious? You two seem to suffer from the same problem. Borderline bats. Hide from daylight. Take care, ladies._

 
Way to take it out of context and twist what I said.  I said, it's not the sun, it's the heat.  I don't mind cool and sunny or warm and sunny, I mind hot and sunny.  Shade is cooler, stone buildings are cold, basements are cool.  It seems like you really did come here to start shit with your own agenda.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_And you seem to suffer from arrogance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
To use her words (and in context)... the truth hurts. *zing*


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Funny thing is I have no problem with going in the sun, I meant as in staying in the sun for long periods of time.... I have things to do during the day. I don't sit inside like a vampire...


----------



## NubianHoneii (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I have trouble accepting the fact that I'm darker than most people._

 
Are you in Orlando, FL as of now? Because that statement is hard to comprehend. Looking at your picture you are of the fairer skinned variety. At least to my eye. 

Dark skinned < light skinned. I'm so sorry you feel this way. I'm an NC50 - NW 45-47 girl myself and I don't think I ever felt like I had the need to be lighter then I was at the moment. After I had my son I got a bit darker but you know what? I just changed my foundation and kept it moving. Life is TOO SHORT to bitch about my skin tone .. and its also too short for me to listen to assholes who want to put me down for something as trivial as the tone of my skin. You would think in 2009 people would have gotten over the "dark = ugly" thing but alas, people are cruel.


----------

